

Show HN: JSDB.io - A collection of the best JS libraries for front-end dev - ksokhan
http://jsdb.io/

======
ksokhan
Any suggestions on how to improve this? I have plans for getting a more robust
system of inter-linking similar libraries (i.e. jquery <-> mootools <-> zepto
etc). Would love to hear what you guys think!

~~~
stagas
Impressive UI and use of github api, very nice work. Maybe have the readme
show first instead of the comments box. It would make a nice UI for
Components[1] or even npm.

1: <https://github.com/component/component/wiki/Components>

~~~
ksokhan
Yea I'm definitely thinking of eventually expanding to node. Thanks for the
suggestions and that link, looks interesting!

------
guptaneil
FYI, was testing your submit form from an iPad and struggled to submit
something because the validation is case-sensitive, so Https:// doesn't
validate because of the uppercase H the iPad automatically uses.

~~~
ksokhan
oh man—good catch! Ill fix that asap :)

